# The Lasting Impact of World War I



## SeaBreeze (Aug 19, 2014)

100 years, 100 legacies, the lasting impact of World War I...http://online.wsj.com/ww1/


----------



## Ralphy1 (Aug 20, 2014)

Yes, the misery as the result of that war continues to plague us to this day...


----------

